# MAX green line gets $32 million



## DET63 (May 10, 2009)

> *Federal stimulus funding for light-rail transportation project will help TriMet with debt*
> Federal Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood on Thursday reaffirmed his love affair with metropolitan Portland’s rail system, announcing that $32 million in federal stimulus funds will go to the MAX green line.
> 
> The Federal Transit Administration previously agreed to fund $345.4 million of the $575.7 million total project cost for the line. That money was to be paid out annually through 2011.
> ...


Link


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 8, 2009)

I just arrived in Portland yesterday. As soon as I get my nerve up, I'm gonna go for my first light rail experience. Trying toget a few tips first.


----------



## jackal (Jun 8, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I just arrived in Portland yesterday. As soon as I get my nerve up, I'm gonna go for my first light rail experience. Trying toget a few tips first.


Use the Google Transit feature of Google Maps to plan out your excursions. You can also read about the system at TriMet's website (pay special attention to their How-To section).

I took it from the airport to my friend's house in Hillsboro and had no problems. It's pretty simple, really! Just grab a ticket at one of the vending machines at the station (unless you're riding wholly within the Fareless Square) and board and ride your heart out!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 8, 2009)

jackal said:


> It's pretty simple, really! Just grab a ticket at one of the vending machines at the station (unless you're riding wholly within the Fareless Square) and board and *ride your heart out*!


I gotta try that on my next trip there (in a couple of months)! Think I can add a couple thousand miles to my total? :lol:


----------



## jackal (Jun 8, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty simple, really! Just grab a ticket at one of the vending machines at the station (unless you're riding wholly within the Fareless Square) and board and *ride your heart out*!
> ...


I know what *the_traveler*'s life goal is: to be Charlie on the M*TA! * :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 8, 2009)

jackal said:


> I know what *the_traveler*'s life goal is: to be Charlie on the M*TA! * :lol:


*NAH! If I did that, I'd never get out and get a chance to ride Amtrak! * :lol:

* *

*Now to be Charlie on Amtrak! *  * (Do I need to leave the station? * :huh: *)*


----------

